

Ask HN: How should I list skills on my resume? - cail

I hope I've posted this correctly.<p>I am currently in the process of applying for jobs for the first time after finishing up my Master's degree and am unsure on how to list out my skills. I've done some searching around but really haven't found any no-nonsense advice.<p>Here is my problem. I've been working, for example, with Java for about 6 years for school projects as well as some small side projects. I have a bit of a moral objection to listing this as 6 years though as I haven't been programming exclusively or in any full-time capacity.<p>I've thought about listing things in more of a beginner through expert manner but again am not sure how I should rate my skills. This poses additional problems as my ideas of skill level may not be the same as someone reading my resume. I want to be honest and not waste anyone's time but at the same time I don't want to eliminate myself from potential positions.<p>This process hasn't been easy for me as I don't really like boasting but feel like I have to at this point in my career. All jobs seem to want skills that are a bit beyond where I feel I really am at the moment.
======
sneak
Your resume is really just a way to get an opportunity to talk at a high level
with someone else who can evaluate your technical chops.

Here's my take on it: <http://jp.eeqj.com/>

Again, put enough stuff on there that you don't get disqualified, but don't
just list the dictionary. I'd skip the "years of experience" part. That's not
going to make or break it.

Focus on getting some sort of contact. Then do the normal sales thing. The
document is really just a key to put into the lock to get past the filter.

